# White Bass Fishing Around Choke Canyon



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

All, I'm new to this forum and relatively new to Texas Fishing. Does anyone have thoughts or suggestions on fishing for White Bass near Choke Canyon this weekend? I have a boat and access to a kayak so I can move up/down rivers and creeks. I would certainly appreciate any suggestions or recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

might be a little early ,but within 2 weeks should be white bass moving up stream to spawn. caught quite a few te past 2 weeks in coleto lake ,fish were full of eggs and sperm .went back mon. and only caught 11.white bass, dont know if they already went up creek to spawn, or hihg press. system shut them down. good luck


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't been to choke in a while but i always had a great time hitting the white bass when they start running. about another 2-3 weeks if i recall. i will check and repost.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The Highway 99 launch is a good spot to start. Work up river from there. The Daughtry launch is good too. The others are right about the time. Give it a couple more weeks. I read a report from a few days ago from the Daughtry and only a couple were caught all day. The water temp. is still a bit cool.


----------



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm hearing good reports on Caney Creek. Anyone know where that is?


----------



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

I've posted a fishing report on a new thread. My buddy and I did fish the San Miguel Creek and also the Nueces at the hwy 59 bridge. We limited out on white bass about 5 miles south of the hwy 59 boat ramp. 

White bass in the san miguel were much smaller and fewer than the Nueces. I'd recommend everyone with boats head for the Nuecess this weekend. Most boats were catching their limits without much effort.


----------

